# Feldgrind setting for aeropress



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry, if this has been asked/answered 1000 times before but cannot find answer on searches - although I'm sure it's buried in a long thread on page 76 or similar!

What is a reasonable grind setting for feldgrind & my new aeropress please?

I made some pretty bad coffee today so I can see this will take a while mastering!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Try around 1+6 to 1+8?

What was your method?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

As above. See tutorial and recommended grind settings in link below.

Made By Knock Feldgrind: Manual, Tips & Tricks, Modifications...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=30212


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

I used 1+2, and a rather empirical interpretation of various timings / temperatures / doses - in work kitchen without clock / thermometer or scales.

I was stared at enough -- the aeropress is quite a sight to the untrained eye!

The coffee was waay too strong/ overextracted (but I drank it nevertheless and then went a bit mental)

@Papa Thanks for that link - most appreciated


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

prophecy-of-drowning said:


> I used 1+2, and a rather empirical interpretation of various timings / temperatures / doses - in work kitchen without clock / thermometer or scales.
> 
> I was stared at enough -- the aeropress is quite a sight to the untrained eye!
> 
> ...


You don't really need a thermometer. If you really have nothing else handy, use 2 standard (8oz) mugs, Aeropress on one, add one level scoop of coffee, use the other mug to measure out the hot water from the kettle (using the funnel to get it in the Aeropress), if the water is boiling in the kettle it'll have dropped about 20c by the time you dump it in the brewer. Give it a NSEW stir, let it steep 30s or more with the bung in & plunge. I prefer to use scales, but I have had some respectable cups made this way, especially with darker roasts, for lighter roasts try hotter water & longer steeps.

Your cup was undoubtedly strong, but probably not over-extracted.


----------

